# When do mistakes happen?



## bobgaggle (Dec 21, 2017)

Being the primary draftsman and shop foreman, I take a lot of responsibility for errors that occur. Many times, an error could be avoided if I had worded a note on a drawing differently, or had included a "sanity check" dimension. (one not necessary to build the project, but useful to have on the paper for reference). As always, you need balance. Too much info on the paper and none of it will get read/understood. 

On the fabricator's end, there are mistakes that happen that shouldn't. Yes, everyone makes mistakes. But I find a lot of times these errors occur because of lack of foresight. 

Example: I need to wrap fabric around this piece of wood before assembly, otherwise I won't be able to get the fabric in later. 

Example: I need to get this painted now, before assembly. Because if I don't, the paint shop will have to mask off the whole unit later to spray this little doodad.

Example: I need to cut this relief notch now so I can get a drill in there later to attach that other thing.

I want to keep errors from happening. Lately my tactic has been, "here's your drawing, here's an explanation of what the thing is, stare at it for 5 minutes then come up and ask me questions, then start building it". 
So the question for y'all is; what have you done to better convey the whole scope of a job to people?


----------



## teqniqal (Dec 22, 2017)

Make them sign the drawing in blood (using approved BioHazMat procedures) agreeing that they fully understand it and that any addition time, cost, or materials if they screw it up will come out of their pocket, not yours.


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 22, 2017)

If something is a non-standard process (ie. paint first, then assemble) then maybe you should just include a process overview sheet with the drawings.


----------



## RonHebbard (Dec 22, 2017)

icewolf08 said:


> If something is a non-standard process (ie. paint first, then assemble) then maybe you should just include a process overview sheet with the drawings.


 @icewolf08 @bobgaggle I'd be wary of adding an extra full sheet to the drawings since it's out of sight once I've flipped to the next page. Personally, I'd prefer an attention commanding / 'In my face' "Non-standard process" box / block added somewhere attention getting on each and every drawing page. Basically, if it's something important you don't want me to miss, put it in front of me on every sheet.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 22, 2017)

RonHebbard said:


> @icewolf08 @bobgaggle I'd be wary of adding an extra full sheet to the drawings since it's out of sight once I've flipped to the next page. Personally, I'd prefer an attention commanding / 'In my face' "Non-standard process" box / block added somewhere attention getting on each and every drawing page. Basically, if it's something important you don't want me to miss, put it in front of me on every sheet.
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard.


See, I always feel like if I get handed a note that says something is different than I expected, it stands out more. Also, one doesn't typically expect process/build instructions on a drawing, and personally, I like my drawings to be clean and easy to read, so to me, having a document (or even and extra plate in the print) that lists additional instructions is ideal. At the end of the day, it is really about what works best for your workflow and your staff.


----------



## RonHebbard (Dec 22, 2017)

icewolf08 said:


> See, I always feel like if I get handed a note that says something is different than I expected, it stands out more. Also, _one doesn't typically expect process/build instructions on a drawing_, and personally, I like my drawings to be clean and easy to read, so to me, having a document (or even an extra plate in the print) that lists additional instructions is ideal. At the end of the day, it is really about what works best for your workflow and your staff.


 @icewolf08 @bobgaggle I see; (Said the blind man [yada, yada, hammer & saw] ) If you literally *hand me a note* it has the same effect on me. (I'll likely clip your note to whichever page I'm working on at the time and move it along as necessary) If you add another page to a stack of drawings, I'll rarely see it again once I've flipped my way down to the pages I personally need to execute my work unless I've appended a bright 'day glo' or red flag to the edge of the page so I can conveniently flip back to your special / unusual instructions any / every time I feel I need a refresher without risking losing my place in the stack of D or E size prints. 
As you said: "it is really about what works best for your workflow and your staff" 
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## Buttmonkey (Oct 29, 2019)

bobgaggle said:


> Being the primary draftsman and shop foreman, I take a lot of responsibility for errors that occur. Many times, an error could be avoided if I had worded a note on a drawing differently, or had included a "sanity check" dimension. (one not necessary to build the project, but useful to have on the paper for reference). As always, you need balance. Too much info on the paper and none of it will get read/understood.
> 
> On the fabricator's end, there are mistakes that happen that shouldn't. Yes, everyone makes mistakes. But I find a lot of times these errors occur because of lack of foresight.
> 
> ...


Have a small crew meeting and explain the plan in person, and ask if people have questions, it takes 5 or 10 minutes. If they dont like those meetings they soon will cuz theyll know what they're doing and be more confident and wont fark up as much.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Oct 29, 2019)

Finding people that care is hard, and being able to pay the ones that do care enough to keep them around is even harder. If you find this to be a constant problem, you might have to make more visits to the shop floor to check on your carps and remind them what needs to be done. Sorry :-/


----------

